

Windows 10 Is a Tool to Spy on Everything You Do - nota_bene
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY_FWpr8BX8

======
mreiland
I know this jackass, just ignore him. He's a nutter conspiracy theorist who
hates the police because he got arrested when he started mouthing a cop once.

There are certainly concerns surrounding windows 10, but you'll need to look
elsewhere to get a balanced and fair opinion.

------
jjaredsimpson
I would never watch a 7m youtube video about this topic. I simply don't care.

